# why I get up in the morning



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I was replacing 2 10hp sewage ejector pumps today at a shopping center. There was constent flow so I was rushing to get back on line before filling the pit. so we rigged the new pumps into the pit and piped 1 pump in. They were 3 phase pumps so I wanted to fire it to check polarity. Unfortunitly to my suprise I wired in the leads to the unpiped pump and fired it up while standing above the discharge. just my luck I got the polarity right first time. It actualy shot up thru my nose and came out my mouth. I love my job.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

So now puking in your mouth a little won't bother you a bit:laughing:. Seriously, I just puked in my mouth a little when I read your post.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> I was replacing 2 10hp sewage ejector pumps today at a shopping center. There was constent flow so I was rushing to get back on line before filling the pit. so we rigged the new pumps into the pit and piped 1 pump in. They were 3 phase pumps so I wanted to fire it to check polarity. Unfortunitly to my suprise I wired in the leads to the unpiped pump and fired it up while standing above the discharge. just my luck I got the polarity right first time. It actualy shot up thru my nose and came out my mouth. I love my job.


DAMN. i threw up in my mouth and i swallowed it.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

That is easily the best story ever!
LMAO ! 
only plumbers can appreciate this.
what a great forum


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> I was replacing 2 10hp sewage ejector pumps today at a shopping center. There was constent flow so I was rushing to get back on line before filling the pit. so we rigged the new pumps into the pit and piped 1 pump in. They were 3 phase pumps so I wanted to fire it to check polarity. Unfortunitly to my suprise I wired in the leads to the unpiped pump and fired it up while standing above the discharge. just my luck I got the polarity right first time. It actualy shot up thru my nose and came out my mouth. I love my job.


The one time I did that job, I had a pumper there to keep up with the flow. Not that it was huge flow, but I didn't want to risk catching a mouthful...:laughing:

yuch


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was in Burr Ridge, which is a real high dollar subdivision. A lot of media celebs live there, and Bo Derek lived in the next subdivision. I was changing ejectors and thought I unplugged it. Wrong, I unplugged outdoor security lights. I loosened the hose clamp, removed the check and grabbed the riser to pull the pump out of the pit. To my surprise,the pump kicked on, and blasted my chest with some poo water gone septic. It was about 95 degrees with 100 percent humidity, you could almost see the stink coming off me, like a cartoon pile of dog crap. It was great going into the Home Depot to buy a marine deep cycle battery. Upper crust people were blanching and maybe puking in their mouth a little. Then I got to drive home like that. Not so great.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Great stories guys! I love it!:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I don't think I'm going to finish my chocolate ice cream now!:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have to fire a 3 phase motor to check rotation...
I bought a meter that does it for me...http://www.extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=33&prodid=138










I believe I bought it for less than $150, but don't quote me for sure it was like 10 years ago...

Redwood don't like getting face fulls of poo...


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

Dang! That will ruin your day. Man,Ilove this site ,lol.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to cut a 6" main sewer line in a parking lot of a hotel to install a dumpster drain. The line was about 2 feet deep.Lucky me usually deeper. I dug out around the pipe and under it. After I cut the line the water would pool in my hole and then run out the downstream pipe so the water only was about 6" deep. I made my new combination up with some short pieces and my mission bands already attached,so all i had to do is slide the mission's up on the existing pipe and torque them down. Everything was going great and i was tightening the last band down and the side of the ditch caved in and I had my head down.......the dirt made the water splash and my dumbazz was breathing through my mouth and sucked up a mouth full......Everybody standing around started gaging....I spit the water out and started laughing:blink:.....I had given a firm bid of 1600.00 to make the connections because they said the line was 6' deep......I only made provisions in the contract if the pipe was deeper than they had thought......if it was shallow then I still got paid the same.:yes: I was so happy to have made that much money in two hrs....i figured it was worth it..........it taste like a dirty creek by the way:yes: For 1600 bucks I cant say I wouldn't do it again...thats the sad part.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Wife is happy I just canceled supper.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I had to cut a 6" main sewer line in a parking lot of a hotel to install a dumpster drain. The line was about 2 feet deep.Lucky me usually deeper. I dug out around the pipe and under it. After I cut the line the water would pool in my hole and then run out the downstream pipe so the water only was about 6" deep. I made my new combination up with some short pieces and my mission bands already attached,so all i had to do is slide the mission's up on the existing pipe and torque them down. Everything was going great and i was tightening the last band down and the side of the ditch caved in and I had my head down.......the dirt made the water splash and my dumbazz was breathing through my mouth and sucked up a mouth full......Everybody standing around started gaging....I spit the water out and started laughing:blink:.....I had given a firm bid of 1600.00 to make the connections because they said the line was 6' deep......I only made provisions in the contract if the pipe was deeper than they had thought......if it was shallow then I still got paid the same.:yes: I was so happy to have made that much money in two hrs....i figured it was worth it..........it taste like a dirty creek by the way:yes: For 1600 bucks I cant say I wouldn't do it again...thats the sad part.


Hope you had some winter fresh gum with you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Um, RSP is speechless.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

if there ever was a bitter sweet moment, that was it:laughing:.

I’d have to be getting at least 7 digits to intentionally do that though.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> if there ever was a bitter sweet moment, that was it:laughing:.
> 
> I’d have to be getting at least 7 digits to intentionally do that though.


 Do you go out to dinner ever??? Ever do any work in a commercial kitchen? If you eat out then you eat way worse than I got. I once saw a vietnamese guy sweating over a pan of chicken stir-fry and another guy peeling the breading off the fried chicken and putting it in the sweet and sour mix. When sombody else cooks your food...theres no telling what your eating. How many of you have ever ran through a drive through at night and never checked your food out...just started smackin it up? No telling what your eating.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Do you go out to dinner ever??? Ever do any work in a commercial kitchen? If you eat out then you eat way worse than I got. I once saw a vietnamese guy sweating over a pan of chicken stir-fry and another guy peeling the breading off the fried chicken and putting it in the sweet and sour mix. When sombody else cooks your food...theres no telling what your eating. How many of you have ever ran through a drive through at night and never checked your food out...just started smackin it up? No telling what your eating.


Done many jobs in commercial kitchens  . Fast food ones  This is why I eat at home mostly. Some kitchens were spotless. I would alway's complement how clean their kitchens were. It was a huge complement to them.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I was rodding out a line in a chinese resturant one time. It was a mess we had grease all ove the kitchen floor. This guy comes in and puts a tub on the floor and starts separating frozen chicken. He missed the tub a couple times and he just picked it up and through it back in the tub didn't rinse it off or nothing. When we got done the owner offered to serve us a free meal. I respectfully declined.


----------

